# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  منو اتمنت شخص و ماكانت بينهم علاقة قوية و بقوة الدعاء و اليقين الله رزقها ؟؟؟

## طامحة للرشاقة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 


شخباركم خواتي ؟ 

اليوم عندي موضوع 

بصراحة انا محتاجة شوية تجارب منكم او من صديقاتكم 

في خاطري اعرس ، مثل اي بنت ، بس انا صغيرة عمري 18 سنه بس 

الحمدلله يتقدمون لي بس ارفضض بس كل واحد فيه شيء ما يعيبني او بالاصح ماارتاح من الاسخارة او ماحس ان في نصيب حتنى امي اتقول انا ما ارتحت له وايد يعني جي مب بطرانه و ااااااااااالله لاني في خاطري شخص و احس ان اباه هوو 

انا اعرفه بس ما بينا اي علاقة و اصلاا هو ما يعرفني

انا ما بقول اني احبة و الله ما عمري شفته ع الطبيعة بس خاطري اكون حرمته اعرف اهله اخته خالته كلهم و النعم فيهم ما شاء الله 

و اعرف عنه و عن حياته يعني معرفه عاادية

و خاطري استوي من عايلتهم

و دووووووووم ادعي و اتصدق و استغفر و اقرر سورة البقرة احاول احفظها 

خبروني خواتي منو كانتت تتمنى شخص

وما تربطها به اي علاقة يعني لا اهل و لا شيء

و هو ما يدري عنها و مب قريبه منهم واايد

و دعت و الله يسر لها و رزقها و فررررح قلبها الله على كل شيء قدير

و الله ما يعجزه شيء هو قادر على كل شيء و انا اثق و متيقنه بهالشيء

يلاا عطوني معنوية و اذا في نصايح ^^

لا تضحكون الي تبا اتعلق اتعلق بشيء حلو 
ماباكم اتزعلوني و بالعكس انصحوني اذا تبون

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## ❥~S

أنآ مجربــه هالشي
ولد عمي كآن مجبور يتزوج بنت عمي غصب
وهو يبآني وأنآ أبآه من 8 سنين
بس كنآ نتشآوف ونتلاقى ونعرف هالشي بالعيون
والله وثم والله مابينآ غير السلامَ
بنآت عمي أقرب لي وخوآتي ماعندي غيرهن 
كنت دوم أقولهن أحب أخوكن بس دآيمآ يقولن مآشي مجآل
بيآخذ بنت عمي وأنتي مستحيل يآخذج ، والله حسيت نفسي أفكر ف ريال معرس هههـ،
وبنت عمي اتحبــه ، قلت الهن ريلي وبيكون من نصيبي وأرضى أكون الحرمه الثآنيه
وأخوكن يحبني وأنآ متأكده من هالشي ولو مآخذني ع الأقل مطمنه أنه هوه يبآني أنآ
كم اتقدمولي وكم لكني أرفضهم والجواب ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ مآشي إجآبه تقنع أهلي !!!
بس اتكفي دموعي هههـ، 
تميت أصلي قيآم الليل وأدعى أنه يكون من نصيبي ، وكآن عندي أمل 
إدعيت ليل نهآر وبنآت عمي يضحكن عليه 
وأقرآ القرآن بس مب سوره معينه 
أجزاء ، دوم أقول بيآخذني وواثقه
سرت العمره ورديت تفآجأت أنه يزهب لعرسه بس هوه مايبا وبيعرس عشآن يرضي أهله !
قلت يالله يآبنت الحلال انتي استخرتي ومالج فالطيب نصيب
صح قلبي كآن يعورني وفي حالتي بين الحزن والكآبه
بسسسس

( شآء القدر وأنه ماصار نصيب بينه وبين بنت عمي وهوه قال ماباها وابا بنت عمي الثآني
وألحين أنآ خطيبته وإن شآءالله ملجتنا اتكون جريبه وعرسنآ ع السنه اليآيه أو الي عقبهآ إن شآءالله )

قولن مآشآءالله ^^

ودعوآتج لي 
وإن بغيتي حد خلي ايمآنج بربج قوي 
وإدعي ليل نهآر
بس قبل أي شي استخيري
استغفري ربج

وإن كآن مآلج نصيب ويآه ، فصدقيني الله بيجدم لج الخير =)

----------


## عالية الغالية

الله يرزقج ويرزق بناتنا وبنات المسلمين بالازواج الصالحين المصلحين الاغنياء بدينهم واخلاقهم وعلمهم واهلهم واموالهم وكل خير 



استمري بالدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء خاصة في مثل هالوقت --الثلث الاخير من الليل ---



وبين الاذان والاقامة 

اخر ساعة من يوم الجمعة 

ادعي من خاطرج وصيحي وقولي يارب ابغي اتزوج فلان اذا كان في زواجي منه خير لي --لان سبحان الله يمكن ما يكون في زواجكم خير وتتبهدلين معاه 

(وعسى ان تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم )



اي شي تبين تدعين به قولي اذا كان في هالامر خير لي فيسره وعجله لي 




كثري استغفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## برق لمع

حبيبتي صدقيني الدعاء يرض القضاء ادعي وان شاء الله الله يختار لج الخير
وان ما كان من نصيبج الله يمكنن كاتب لج الخير مكان ثاني

----------


## (MOON)

كل شي قسمة و نصيب و الله يرزقنا الي فيه الخير 
الله يرزقكم بالزوج الصالح و الذرية الصالحة آمين يا رب العالمين 
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما

----------


## سوارة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## بنوته كفالي

الصراحه 


موضوع عجيب و يديد و قوي و حلوووو وايد عيبني ^_^ هههههههه لاني ملقوفه

و بتم اتابعه عشان اشوف ردود البناااااات .....

الله يكتبه من نصيبج يااااااارب عاجلا ليس اجلا ً.....

و S

سبحان الله ... لا يــــرد الـقــضــــــــاء الا الدعـــــــاء  ......

ماشاءالله الله يتمم لج على خير يارب و الله يسعدكم ^_^


دعواتـــــــــكـــم

----------


## شووواقي

انا ماجان في بالي احد بصراحه بس كل الي اباه اني مااخد احد من العايله 
وجنت اتمنى واحد عيناوي مدري ليه احس فيهم روح البداوه والغيره والبساطه وصليت ودعيت بس ماجان في بالي 
مجرد امنيه 
وتقدم لي عيناوي لا اعرفه ولايعرفني لامن قبيلتي ولا اي شياته الهم اتعرف على اخوي بصدفه وصاروا ربع ومره جافني ويا اخوي وتقدم سيده وفرحت انه عيناوي واخوي جان يمدحه وايد وبصراحه ماندمت طووووووووووول ربي يخليه لي 
ادعي واستخيري واقرئي القران ورب العالمين اعلم بنيات وربي يرزقج من حلاله

----------


## روح سلطان

اممم انـِـِـا كنت شـِـِــِراتج .. 


اشِــِـوفه فالتلفزيـِـِـِـون و اخـِـِـِاف من هيبتـِـِـِه و مــِـِاكنت اتخيـِـِـِـِل انه نحـِـِـِن لبعض هـِـِـو وين و انـِـِـِـا وين شرات الحــِـِِـاكم و انا من العـِـِامه.. و هذو نحـِـِــِن مع بعـــض الحمدالله الاستغفار مفتاح لكـِـِـل الصعـِـِِـاب .. و اذا رب العـِـِـِالمين كـِـِاتب لكم نصيب بتـِِـِـاخذينه .. و بدعي لج من قلـِـِـِـبي ..

----------


## مهاوي الغوى

الله يرزقج ان شاء الله

----------


## غزلان البراري

استمري ف الدعاء
واذا لج نصيب بتاخذينة

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

سبحان الله ف بالي هالسؤال ,, وانا بعد صح اشوفه مستحيل ,, بس دايما اقول ان الله على كل شئ قدير ,, يعني اي شي الله يقدر يسويه حتى لو ما نتخيله والله يرزقج ما تتمنين وانا بعد

----------


## مرسى المحبين

> أنآ مجربــه هالشي
> ولد عمي كآن مجبور يتزوج بنت عمي غصب
> وهو يبآني وأنآ أبآه من 8 سنين
> بس كنآ نتشآوف ونتلاقى ونعرف هالشي بالعيون
> والله وثم والله مابينآ غير السلامَ
> بنآت عمي أقرب لي وخوآتي ماعندي غيرهن 
> كنت دوم أقولهن أحب أخوكن بس دآيمآ يقولن مآشي مجآل
> بيآخذ بنت عمي وأنتي مستحيل يآخذج ، والله حسيت نفسي أفكر ف ريال معرس هههـ،
> وبنت عمي اتحبــه ، قلت الهن ريلي وبيكون من نصيبي وأرضى أكون الحرمه الثآنيه
> ...


صاجه اختي والي فيه الخير بيجدم لج رب العالمين وانا بعد بس ما كان لا ولد عمي ولا شي بس كان اخو رفيجتي و ماكان بينا شي مع ان ملج على وحده ثانية بس اسبوع و صار بينهم مشاكل و ما صار بينهم نصيب و تقدملي و الحمدالله الحين متزوجين و وعندنا يهال ولد و بنت الله يخليهم لي.

----------


## بنت الهيئة

انا اكبر مثاااال اتذكر في ناااس من معارفنا ...اخته كانت تتكلم مع اختي عن اخوها..وصفاااته ...
دعيت ربي في قياام الليل قلت يارب اذا فلان خير لي يارب يكون من نصيبي من كثر ما اخته كانت تتكلم عنه ههه وانا كلي اذان صاغية 
دعيت من قلبي وكنت على يقين ....وكنت حاااسة اني بيناسبوني ..

وسبحااان الله صااار من نصيبي. خطيبي.والله يتتمم علينا ..

----------


## اناناسة

عجبتيني عجبتيني والله 

ليش نضحك عليج؟؟ بالعكس بدعيلج حبيبتي

انا باعتقادي الدعاااء و التضرع الى الله ان كان هالشئ لمصلحتج الله بيحققلج غاليتي

----------


## RoyalDeser

فووق 
استغفر الله

----------


## دوا العوق

انا تمنيت شخص والحمد لله اني ما خذته كنت بندم ^_^

مع اني كنت وايد ادعي وادعي وادعي .. بس رب العالمين يعرف مصلحتنا وايسر امورنا والحمـــــــــــــد لله الف مره

----------


## أم سارونه~~

سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك و أتوب إليك 
اللهم أرزقناااا ما نتمنى يارب

----------


## ام مهوووره

الله ييسر امورج

----------


## قهوة سعودية

تبين الصراحه انا صارت لي

من يوم كنت صغيره كنت اتمنى ولد خالتي

اللي هو زوجي

كان يعجبني بهدوءه وادبه واخلاقه

بس طبعا محد يدري عني

يوم كنا نجيهم هنا الامارات كنت دايما اراقبه من دريشة اخته خخخخ

اللي ننام عنها بالغرفه

ويوم يطلعنا يمشينا كنت اطييييييير من الفرح 

بس هو طبعه واااجد مؤب يعني ما نشوفه كثيييير

المهم لين صار عمري 22 وبعدها خلاص يأست انه يتزوجني

لاني اشوف في عيونه انه يكرهنا

ولانه هو يبي اماراتيه اكيد

حتى من هذاك الوقت ماجينا الامارات

وتقريبا خلاص نسيته او احاول انساه

بس سبحان الله يوم خطبني امي كانت عندهم واخته الكبيره اللي فكرت فيني

وهو طبعا ولا فكر << هههههههههه

والحمدلله تزوجته والحين عندنا بنوته الله يحفظها لنا يارب

وعقبالج ان شاء الله تتزوجينه ^^

وعلى فكره بعد ماتزوجنا قلت له اني كنت احبه

قال انا شكيت انج تترييني من يوم وافقتي سرعه خخخخ

واثق الاخ هههههههههه

----------


## layan 123

up up

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## ميييمي8

استغفر الله العظيم
استغفر الله العظيم
استغفر الله العظيم
استغفر الله العظيم
استغفر الله العظيم
استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## جرجيرة

استغفر الله

----------


## RoyalDeser

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالميين

----------


## بسمه دبي

موفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## مجنونة و تجنن

يارب ارزقني بالزوج الصالح و هنيني معاه و اكون قرة عينه و دم قلبه و يكون قرة عيني و دم قلبه ...
يارب اقنعني فيه و اقنع اهلي فيه ، و اقنعه هو و اهله فيني ... يارب عجل في نصيبي و لا تؤجل .. اللهم امييين

----------


## RoyalDeser

امييين

----------


## احلامي 2009

يارب ارزقني الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل

----------


## BJηǿǾn Дtb3ek

*رب ارزقني بالزوج الصالح و هنيني معاه و اكون قرة عينه و دم قلبه و يكون قرة عيني و دم قلبه ...
يارب اقنعني فيه و اقنع اهلي فيه ، و اقنعه هو و اهله فيني ... يارب عجل في نصيبي و لا تؤجل .. اللهم امييين*

----------


## تووتانة

> انا ماتمنى شخص معين الي ايي من الله حيه الله
> 
> والله يرزقني الزوج الصالح



الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجلا ويوفقج وايسر امورج يااااااااااارب

----------


## تووتانة

> بنات ادعولي ان الله يسر امري واتزوج اللي فبالي


اللهم ياجامع الناس في يوم لاريب فيه اجمع الورد 1988 مع اللي تتمناه عاجلا غير آجلا ويسر امورها ووفقها يارب

----------


## تووتانة

> يارب ارزقني باللي فبالي و هنيني معاه و اكون قرة عينه و دم قلبه و يكون قرة عيني و دم قلبه ...
> يارب اقنعني فيه و اقنع اهلي فيه ، و اقنعه هو و اهله فيني ... يارب عجل في نصيبي و لا تؤجل .. اللهم امييين
> 
> لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
> 
> لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
> 
> لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
> 
> ...




اللهم ياجامع الناس في يوم لاريب فيه اجمع شمعة حياة مع اللي تتمناه عاجلا غير آجلا ويسر امورها ووفقها يارب

----------


## Mall.08

ربي إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير

----------


## قلبي عنيد

*يـآ حي يا قيوم 
يــآ جــآمع .. يــآ جــآمع .. يــآ جـآمع 
اجمــع بيني وبين من احب بما تحب وترضى ان كان خيرا لي 
واجعلني معه من المكرمييين ..

.
يــآرب ..,
اذا كـآن زواجي من ... خيرا لي فيسره لي واجمعني به
يارب العالمين .. 

.
.
ادعولنا ^_**

----------


## hope09

يارب يا رزاق ارزقني الزوج الصالح المصلح
التقي العامل بكتابك و سنة نبيك 
الذي يكون على خلق و دين بحق
ويعينني على أمر ديني و دنياي 
ويعينني على طاعتك يارب 
عاجلا غير آجل 

لا اله الا انت ... سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## دلع الشارجة

الله يتمم لج على خير يااارب وقصتج بصرااحة واايد حلوة

----------


## نسيم الليل37

*^^

سبحــــان الله . ~

يــآرب اجمعني بـ من احب .. |
واجلعنـّـآ الله خيرة لـ بعضنـآ في ديننآ ودنيآنـآ وآخرتنــآ

ويسر اللهم امرنــآ . ~

سبحـان الله وبحمده*

----------


## خواطر الانثى

الله يوفقكم جميعا ويرزقكم زوج الصالح 
ويسعدكم دنيا واخره يااااارب

----------


## هامسترو

اللهم ياودود ياودود ياذا العرش المجيييد يافعال لما ترييد يا جاامع النااس ليوم لاريب فييه اجمعني مع الي فبالي عاجلا غير اجلا يارب العااالمين
اللهم اجمعني فيه واجعلني لدييه من المكرميين اللهم اجعله خيراا لي واجعلني خيرا له اميين
يااارب انا ادعوك ف استجب لدعاائي بحولك وقدرتك ياعلييم ياحلييم يافعال لما ترييد اجمعني بمن احب

اللهم ياجامع الناس ليوم لاريب فيه اجمعني مع [ ح ] 
اللهم ياجامع الناس ليوم لاريب فيه اجمعني مع [ ح ] 
اللهم ياجامع الناس ليوم لاريب فيه اجمعني مع [ ح ] 
اللهم ياجامع الناس ليوم لاريب فيه اجمعني مع [ ح ] 
اللهم ياجامع الناس ليوم لاريب فيه اجمعني مع [ ح ]

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله


اللهم اجمعني بمن احب في الدنيا والآخره
اللهم اجعلي في ما احب نصييب يارب العالمين

----------


## سندريله

يارب يا رزاق ارزقني الزوج الصالح المصلح
التقي العامل بكتابك و سنة نبيك 
الذي يكون على خلق و دين بحق
ويعينني على أمر ديني و دنياي 
ويعينني على طاعتك يارب 
عاجلا غير آجل 

لا اله الا انت ... سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة

----------

